# Just another new member!



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been a member at MUA for awhile and recently started lurking here. Nail polish is my main obsession, but I recently got more into MAC and makeup in general and found these forums when searching for swatch pictures. The forums have been a big help (although my wallet says otherwise). Will hopefully be posting more in the future, but probably not pictures of my face anytime soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Apparently, I joined way back in May '08 (wasn't even aware of that!), but I definitely didn't start really lurking till this summer.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 28, 2010)

to the forum! it is nice to see you not lurking!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to read your posts!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 29, 2010)

hope to see you around!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi there, welcome to specktra!


----------



## nunu (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## anne082 (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome out of lurkdom.


----------

